# Nail Polish Wars! OPI vs. China Glaze vs. MAC



## gildedangel (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you wonderful ladies think about how these nail polish brands stack up against one another? Which one do you think is better? Worst? What are their best products in your opinion? What are their best colors? Which ones do you have? Is there another brand that you think should rank up with these? Share please!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 2, 2009)

OPI is definitely the best. i love the pro wide brush! it makes doing my nails easier + faster. and i love their formula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't have much experience with MAC np, i only have one (Love and Friendship) and i love it to death! the formula is perfect. a little sheer, but perfect in two coats. the brush is alright. and it's definitely overpriced for the amount you get, and it's a bit awkward to hold. ChG is okay. great color selection, great price, sometimes good formula.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 2, 2009)

I love OPI polishes...I'm not a fan at all of MAC polishes they streak/chip too bad on me...I also like CG but not as much as OPI...OPI last longer and keeps my nails healthy IMO


----------



## Suffragette (Jul 2, 2009)

I love OPI and especially the pro-wide brush, but China Glaze has really set the standard imo with color innovation and selection.  I find that a lot of MAC polishes require several coats to get a true to bottle finish.


----------



## elongreach (Jul 2, 2009)

I prefer OPI.  I am willing to buy others, but most of my collection is opi.  I think it dries quicker and that's very important to me.  China Glaze has top notch bright colors, but I think it's sticky which makes it take forever to dry.  That doesn't stop me from buying them, but I have to plan my nails so it doesn't take long to dry (half nail weeks)


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't like MAC polish, as far as application and wearing time it just doesn't hold up.

OPI is unquestionably the best of the three as far as formula goes, it is easy to apply and the drying time is awesome. It tends to chip a bit on me, but with my current manicure routine it isn't a huge issue because I like to change my polish a lot.

That being said, China Glaze is my favourite of the three. Application can be tricky, expecially because they have been tweaking their formula to get rid of the so called Big 3 chemicals. This leads to slightly goopy polish, and that weird thick and thin at the same time texture. Adding some thinner helps, but it is still a question of getting used to the formula. Drying time is not great, but managable with Seche Vite. With my manicure routine it lasts pretty well, a few chips after several days and thus far I haven't had a huge problem with peeling. The thing that puts them in the forefront for me is the selection of colour, finish, etc. No other easily available line has as many polishes that excite me, and they are more affordable than OPI.

Just for informational purposes, I usually wipe my nails with vinegar to remove oils, do one coat of ChG Calcium Gel Fortifier, one coat of CND Stickey, however many coats of polish are needed, another coat of CND Stickey, and then a coat of Seche Vite. I find this gives me rock hard polish that dries quickly, and doesn't chip or peel (unless I do the dishes without gloves or something like that).


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 2, 2009)

I love OPI and China Glaze AND Essie.
Mac colors are very pretty, but the formula sucks.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suffragette* 

 
_I love OPI and especially the pro-wide brush, but China Glaze has really set the standard imo with color innovation and selection.  I find that a lot of MAC polishes require several coats to get a true to bottle finish._

 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Thistle702 (Jul 2, 2009)

I've never used MAC or China Glaze and OPI was my favorite UNTIL I found Essie. For some reason, my nails don't get discolored like they did when I was using the darker OPI colors (especially my toes), and Essie seems to have more of the lighter "pinkish" colors that I'm into for my fingers. The price of the OPI and Essie are comparable at about $7-8 a bottle.


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2009)

Another vote for China Glaze love ALL the pretty colors.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 3, 2009)

I make my purchases based on color, so I really don't have a brand preference.  _All_ polish chips on my nails, usually within a day or so...my fingernails just won't hold the polish.  My toes, on the other hand, the polish looks the same on day 30 as it does on day 1.

Anyhoo...I digress.  Of all the brands I use (MAC, Chanel, OPI, Essie, China Glaze) I love the brush on OPI.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 3, 2009)

What are some of the best colors from OPI and China Glaze?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm really of no help in picking best colors...but by far the best collection OPI ever put out was the Russian Collection.  I loved just about every single color.  The France Collection is also up there in terms of great colors.


----------



## darklocke (Jul 4, 2009)

I actually prefer China Glaze to OPI _because_ of the wide brush. My fingers and nails are slender and narrow, so that stupid wide brush makes a lot more mess than a regular brush like CG's.


----------



## xSharon (Jul 5, 2009)

Definately OPI! i'm addicted to the pro wide brush


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 5, 2009)

I think i'm the only one ever who likes MAC polishes, even though they're not true to bottle color with one coat, they last me like 3 days if I use with a mac basecoat! I mean i love OPI and China Glaze also, but when them I have to repaint everyday cause my nails will not hold color =[ 

Either way, OPI, China Glaze & MAC the only 3 brands I religiously buy. I've also have 1 Essie, and I like it, but I can't find it online for cheap and am not willing to buy it for $8 a bottle at Ulta. 2 Finger Paints, but i'm not impressed with the formula at all, and 1 Piggy Polish, I have the Wicked Fun color which I love, but it has formaldehyde in it and it discolored my nail =[


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I prefer OPI.  I am willing to buy others, but most of my collection is opi.  I think it dries quicker and that's very important to me.  China Glaze has top notch bright colors, but I think it's sticky which makes it take forever to dry.  That doesn't stop me from buying them, but I have to plan my nails so it doesn't take long to dry (half nail weeks)_

 
I totally agree!!!


----------



## trincess (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_What are some of the best colors from OPI and China Glaze?_

 
To my opinion, best CHG colors I own are:

Fifth Avenue
IV
Atelier Tulle
Sneaker Head
Ruby Pumps
Emerald Sparkle
For Audrey
Shower Together
Outta Bounds
Rodeo Fanatic


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I love OPI and China Glaze AND Essie.
Mac colors are very pretty, but the formula sucks._

 
And ZOYA and Orly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ZOYA, China Glaze, Essie, Orly and OPI in this order.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I actually prefer China Glaze to OPI because of the wide brush. My fingers and nails are slender and narrow, so that stupid wide brush makes a lot more mess than a regular brush like CG's._

 





I hate this wide brush too. My nails are narrow too and this brush is too wide for me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 6, 2009)

for me personally I prefer OPI in terms of ease of application, opacity, formula and how long it lasts on my nails. My second pick would be Orly (not on the list). I really like China Glaze too as they have great colours. But the formula is much more inconsistent (sometimes too think sometimes too thin), it takes forever to dry and chips easier. I haven't had good eperience with MAC sorry. Their nail polish is too expensive for the size of the bottle and quality :/

Still, after OPI, most of my stash is ChG


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_What are some of the best colors from OPI and China Glaze?_

 
My favourite OPI's
- Cozu Melted in the Sun
- Russian Navy
- An Affair in Red Square
- Dutch Tulip
- Parlez vous OPI?

My Favourute CHG's
- Bahamian Escape
- Strawberry Fields
- Rose Amongst Thorns
- Admire
- Entourage

I tried to pick 5 for each, very hard for me, I'm a nail polish whore! lol!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

From those, OPI.


----------



## Lndsy (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely China Glaze! Colour selection is fantastic and it wears for days on me, which is huge because my work is very hard on my hands, and most other brands wont last through a shift.

OPI is good too, but sooo expensive and it does not last as long, colour selection is pretty good, but the price is what drags it down for me.

Just  getting into Zoya, as I finally found a place in Edmonton to buy them, and they seem to wear pretty well too, better than OPI but not as good as ChG, with the price being right in the middle.

I like MAC colours, but their bottles are small, prices are high and the formula is shit.

But like Shadowy Lady said, I am also a nail polish whore and I will buy it all anyway!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_To my opinion, best CHG colors I own are:

Fifth Avenue
IV
Atelier Tulle
Sneaker Head
*Ruby Pumps*
Emerald Sparkle
For Audrey
*Shower Together*
Outta Bounds
*Rodeo Fanatic*_

 
I absolutely have to agree on these bolded ones, I also have them and they're just gorgeous!

And while there are just too many beauties from both OPI and China Glaze, IMO, one OPI color that I just adore is *Dutch Tulips*, which I've seen mentioned here already.


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 6, 2009)

OPI is absolutely amazing--the best, in my opinion.  The quality of the formula and application is like no other I've tried. My absolute favorite color of all time has got to be Pompeii Purple.  So gorgeous, I highly recommend it.

I recently tried a couple China Glaze colors, and I will say, the one thing I like about the line is the unique colors they have.  I love Turned Up Turqoise-the color looked fantastic on my nails. The application is just no match to OPI though.  

<sigh> ...I love you MAC, I do, but I was supremely disappointed in their nail polish.  The only 2 I have are the grey Hello Kitty one and Peppermint Patty.  Again, these were chosen for their unique color, and I do love them both in terms of that.  The application is horrid.  I was surprised that I could get them looking smooth by the time I was done painting my nails, because the thickness of the formula kind of threw me for a loop.  I think the colors are brilliant, but the one setback of having to actually apply it to my nails makes me hesitate to wear them enough.

All around, I think OPI delivers in color, formula, application much more than China Glaze or OPI.  The price is well worth it, although, I do remember being able to purchase them for $6 or $6.50 way back when.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well.


----------



## user79 (Jul 7, 2009)

OPI for formula, brush and wear
China Glaze for cool colors

MAC for the lose


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 7, 2009)

ChG for cool colors and brush for my narrow fingers. China Glaze lasts on my nails the best 3-4 days. I love ChG. 

My favorites:
Strawberry Fields
Rich and Famous
Secret periwinkle
Shower Together
Bermuda Breakaway
The Kaleidoscope Collection


OPI chips on me within an hour, seriously and that is Orly Bonder, Revlon Colorstay topcoat and Seche Vitce on top. Plus it is two expensive when I can get 2 ChG for 1 OPI.


----------



## PinkDoll (Jul 10, 2009)

I really like O.P.I and Essie, those are great!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 11, 2009)

I like OPI and China Glaze.  I hate the wide OPI brush (I like to do small details and it's near impossible).  As far as colors go, I think that China Glaze has the most imaginative colors out of the bunch, but OPI has the most versatile colors.  Only once have I seen a MAC nailpolish that I wanted, but I passed on it.


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Jul 11, 2009)

OPI Designer Series with Metallic glitter.  China Glaze (Just bought some this week for the first time. For Audrey & Sexy In The City) I love the Colors!!!


----------



## beezyfree (Jul 12, 2009)

the order of np from 1-3
1) OPI
2) MAC
3) CHINA GLAZE
for some reason, china glaze aint all that and a bag of chips to me.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Although I adore the formulation and a lot of the rich colors of OPI, I am a bit turned off since the last time I made a purchase I ran into a bunch of defective brushes. OPI in Canada retail stores is a lot more expensive than China Glaze, they are almost $10. I was miffed since for $10 bucks I cannot accept a brush that was all effed up.  

So right now I would say China Glaze is on top of my list. For the price, the colors and overall performance. I haven't bought a bottle I didn't like. I'd really like to try Essie next. As for MAC, not a big fan. Too expensive and from my experience has been streaky.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 15, 2009)

Most of my nail polish are China Glaze, OPI and Orly. China Glaze is always my favourite, followed by Orly


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 15, 2009)

essie <3 but i like OPI the best out of the three, than china glaze. i am not a fan of MAC polishes


----------



## DamaHerca (Jul 28, 2009)

Definitely OPI. Since I discovered the brand, I'm not switching. OPI lasts at least 4 days unchanged on my nails; I remove it only because I get bored with the color and want to look at something else on my nails; and I have many colors to choose from, so no wonder. I don't get the ladies that say OPI chips by the end of the day?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That NEVER happened to me... And I have about 20 colors in my stash (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Recently I found my perfect red, so I gotta say Vodka & Caviar rule! Boris & Natasha, Rojal Rajah Ruby, Mimosas for Mr. and Mrs..... just to name few of my favorites.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ i found that different brands work for different people, i guess it depends on what other products they use on their hands or they get their hands wet a lot


----------



## prettypearl20 (Aug 16, 2009)

I can really on speak for China Glaze since that is what I own the most of (mostly because of the price). I love the color selections but based on this thread I'm going to invest in more opi!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 16, 2009)

I am in love with Nails Inc polishes. I've never tried any OPI, essie or China Glaze ones but I do have some Mavala ones on the way in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to try some of the OPI colours as the bottles remind me of Dallas for some bizarre reason and the colours are really nice.


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

OPI and Essie are my favorite polish brands.


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

Definitely OPI, best brush of all.


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

i prefer opi. my favorites at the moment are: black cherry chutney, malaga wine, no spain no gain, boris and natasha, mrs o'leary's bbq, give me moor, can you tapas this, 20 candles on my cake and we'll always have paris


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the look of some OPI polishes, but to be honest, I haven't purchased any. By and large, the price of OPI in Canada has put me off for years.  They seem like good polishes and I will likely give them a chance eventually but for now, I have no experience with OPIs.

Having said that, I now own two MAC colours (one purchased, one was a gift) and I don't have application problems with either. MAC's discontinued _Vino_ n/p is my favourite shade of red. And I'm currently on the _Dry Martini_ bandwagon.

China Glaze is my go-to nail polish. I've never had a problem with application (aside from one, almost metallic, colour that applied a bit streaky.)  I love the formula (I'm sure I've encountered both the old and new formula by now and neither has posed a problem), I love the colour selection and I love the price it retails for online or at Sallys.

I am likely not as fussy about polish as some of you more avid collectors. I rarely have a problem with my polish chipping, regardless of brand, unless I do a hurried application job. Polish wears on me well and my nails will often outgrow its polish (cuticle gap) before I see much tipwear.

China Glaze is still my fave though!  I bought _Wagon Trail_ in the summer and I cannot wait to wear it. It's a beautiful shimmery forest green with a hint of gold. Perfect for fall!


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

girls i love all the brands but i continue to have problems with chipping.
i think it may have something to do with my job-i am a nurse.
Can i ask-do you girls apply a top coat every day on your polish? i have heard this can help....but i have also heard that having too many coats can cause peeling. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 9, 2009)

OPI all the way! 

xoxo


----------



## ashley_9352 (Oct 10, 2009)

I prefer OPI, I think you can't beat the quality of them. I have a bunch of China Glaze too that I love for the color, but not for quality, I find it's hit or miss with the formula and they tend to chip really easy. I don't have any MAC nail polish, I never really hear great things about them, and the colors are normally easily duped with a OPI/China Glaze color.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_girls i love all the brands but i continue to have problems with chipping.
i think it may have something to do with my job-i am a nurse.
Can i ask-do you girls apply a top coat every day on your polish? i have heard this can help....but i have also heard that having too many coats can cause peeling. Any thoughts?_

 
Yes, too many or too thick coats can cause peeling of the polish, so it's the best to apply thin layers and wait for them to dry before you apply another coat. 
Also, get a base coat, it's going to help your np to stick better and wear longer.


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 10, 2009)

OPI gets thick too fast, and I've never used MAC nail polish.
China Glaze makes really pretty colors and I like the formula, so if I had to pick I'd say CG, but Im really and Essie girl!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 12, 2009)

The only one I've had experience with is MAC and I was quite disappointed. As others have said, the formula is quite goopy and it was quite difficult to get an even & streak-free result. It also took a long time to dry. The only thing I liked was how long it lasted. I found it didn't chip very much at all.


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 12, 2009)

Even though I'm sure OPI has the best formula and wear, I cannot get my head around the fact that it brings out VERY dupable colors with each collection. I mean I really cannot choose between the reds and I NEED a red nail polish, for this reason only I couldn't buy one for the last 8 months. I'm sure it goes forever but China Glaze wins it for me! I LOVE the colors, and they go for a long time on me without a base or top coat. 
My other favorite happens to be Orly. It's got great colors and a very dependable wear that has occasionally saved yours truly from eternal embarrassment to BF's mom. 
I also love Illamasqua, it's formula is also very smooth and workable. I like the colors immensely.
Now MAC has always been my first love so I can't let it get no love, but I agree that it is down at the bottom.. 
So I suppose in order they'd be

1-China Glaze, 2-Orly, 3-Illamasqua, 4-OPI, 5-MAC


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2009)

I LOVE OPI!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The wide range of colours, the formula, the way to apply it.

But I have a few MAC and China Glaze n/p as well.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_Even though I'm sure OPI has the best formula and wear, I cannot get my head around the fact that it brings out VERY dupable colors with each collection. *I mean I really cannot choose between the reds and I NEED a red nail polish, for this reason only I couldn't buy one for the last 8 months.*_

 
I just bought 4 reds from OPI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see which one will be my fave.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2009)

i really like the opi brush - it's very wide so pretty much gets all my nail done very quickly! however colour wise i much prefer china glaze! so go for those  babies everytime!  they last a long time on my nails too whereas opi seems to chip eaisly on me.

i did buy the matte opi lincoln after dark and really wasn't keen on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might try some orly mattes... or is it essie that have them? a company does one called purple velvet that looks really nice!


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just bought 4 reds from OPI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see which one will be my fave._

 
Oh wlii you please post some swatches Susanne? I'm seriously going crazy, it's got to stop!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_Oh wlii you please post some swatches Susanne? I'm seriously going crazy, it's got to stop!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They have not arrived yet, but I will post swatches for you then


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 13, 2009)

girls we are so addicted to polish arent we.
i love nail polish SO much. its the best hobby to have isnt it.


----------



## ltaylor (Oct 15, 2009)

China Glaze is my new favorite. I love Watermelon Rind such a pretty color.  I also need to purchase For Audrey. Love that color.


----------



## macaddict83 (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_I think i'm the only one ever who likes MAC polishes, even though they're not true to bottle color with one coat, they last me like 3 days if I use with a mac basecoat! I mean i love OPI and China Glaze also, but when them I have to repaint everyday cause my nails will not hold color =[ 

Either way, OPI, China Glaze & MAC the only 3 brands I religiously buy. I've also have 1 Essie, and I like it, but I can't find it online for cheap and *am not willing to buy it for $8 a bottle at Ulta*. 2 Finger Paints, but i'm not impressed with the formula at all, and 1 Piggy Polish, I have the Wicked Fun color which I love, but it has formaldehyde in it and it discolored my nail =[_

 
hmmm the Ulta in PA I always went to was more like $6.99 a bottle. I have bought from enailsupply.com before, but they are hit or miss with their business practices (this is what I hear, I have not had a problem.) You can buy from Essie directly too (it's $8/bottle), but not sure what S&H would be. Also, if you have an ebay account, there are a lot of deals on there. 

For my personal tastes, I buy what I like color wise. I have not tried China Glaze before, but have tried OPI. Essie wins over OPI in my book. I have three MAC and if you get them at the CCO that is the best deal. They are a pain to get the bottle color...However, the most compliments I receive are from my MAC polishes. In general, I have Essie Vainty Fairest or Mademoiselle on my toes all year. They are nice pigmented polishes.

For nails, I really like "drugstore polish" like Mabelline Express finish. I  like the coverage Orly has too.

EDIT- I lied. I have one Nicole by Opi "Nic Stick" in Text Me. Which I bought to try the brush in tube idea. It made a mess.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 22, 2009)

^^ i also have drug store faves, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like sally hansen a lot (i actually think it compares to OPI, china Glaze and Essie and I have a bunch of all of them). I like milani's colors but they chip so quickly, and I think revlon makes decent colors.
i guess i am not really loyal to anyone


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2009)

I find OPI to be the best in terms of formula, application and wear.  It's just a really good quality product. 

China Glaze has great colour options, but the formula I find hard to work with and plus it chips on me.  

MAC polish chips on me as well, so even though they have had some great LE colours lately, I'm not spending the money on something that does not last even 3 days on my nails.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 22, 2009)

^^ I agree with you on MAC and china glaze, too actually though I am a sucker for their shades.
Right now, I would pick OPI but mainly for it's brush. it takes quite a bit to dry on me.. my true love is still essie but my favorites change every few months.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 30, 2009)

does anyone find china glaze chips really easy? no matter what i do i cannot get it to stay on longer than a day!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ it chips easy on me. But I guess everyone has different body chemistry. The longest lasting nail polish formula on me is OPI


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

China glaze does chip on me, and sometimes opi is too thick on me, it is probably my application for that one though.  it depends on the person and also what top coat, etc. you use.  different things work for different people. i still do buy china glaze once in awhile because they have lovely shades.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm starting to like opi alot again! the brush is great and it lasts a fair amount of tie on me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





china glaze really differs on me.... some that i own will last 4-5 days but some polishes like the holographic ones chip after 1 day or wear!


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been doing my nails since I was in 2nd grade, so it's safe to say I know a thing or two about nail polish and what I like, haha.

By far my favourite polish brand is OPI. Great selection of colours, excellent formula and great brush. I do agree, sometimes it seems like each new OPI colour collection has repeats of the same ol' reds and pinks, but there are always stand-out shades that I haven't seen anywhere else. 
The 3-free formula has gotten way better, which makes for a very smooth application. And I like the Pro-Wide brush, but I imagine it might not be the best for ladies with smaller nail beds. 
Lasts a very long time with base + top coat. Not much else to say...love it and will continue to purchase. 

China Glaze isn't sold around here, unless it's hiding and nobody has told me! I'm aware of e-tailers that sell ChG but I'm not a fan of ordering things online. I would love to try one of their holos. 

MAC polishes...most of the ones I've tried are much too thick for my liking, even right out of the box. I don't like having to thin them out right away! The brush is OK.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zosojacks* 

 
_
China Glaze isn't sold around here, unless it's hiding and nobody has told me! I'm aware of e-tailers that sell ChG but I'm not a fan of ordering things online. I would love to try one of their holos. 
_

 
Where do you live? We have ChG here in Ottawa at sally's and at Chatters salon. Just google them and look for stores in your city


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ I live in Vancouver and there are no Sally Beauty stores or Trade Secrets. *grr* I think the closest Sallys in BC is in Abbotsford, but I don't feel like driving 2 hours to buy nail polish, lol. 

Anyway, I searched for ChG retailers in Vancouver and I found a small boutique that *may* sell their polishes! It's called Wink Beauty Lounge, and it just opened this summer. However, there was not much info on their website (annoying) so I guess I'll just have to take a peek sometime. 

Any Vancity ladies know of this place/bought anything there?


----------



## blondegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_Even though I'm sure OPI has the best formula and wear, I cannot get my head around the fact that it brings out VERY dupable colors with each collection. I mean I really cannot choose between the reds and I NEED a red nail polish, for this reason only I couldn't buy one for the last 8 months. I'm sure it goes forever but China Glaze wins it for me! I LOVE the colors, and they go for a long time on me without a base or top coat. 
My other favorite happens to be Orly. It's got great colors and a very dependable wear that has occasionally saved yours truly from eternal embarrassment to BF's mom. 
I also love Illamasqua, it's formula is also very smooth and workable. I like the colors immensely.
Now MAC has always been my first love so I can't let it get no love, but I agree that it is down at the bottom.. 
So I suppose in order they'd be

1-China Glaze, 2-Orly, 3-Illamasqua, 4-OPI, 5-MAC_

 
so you find Orly is long wearing???
what base coat and top coat are you using with the Orly?
i find that china glaze chips like crazy on me, i've tried everything to prevernt CG chipping.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

i only have one orly polish and find that lasts very well indeed. i don't use a base coat but i use a nails inc top coat.


----------



## Lalai (Nov 7, 2009)

I think both China Glaze and OPI are pretty bad. Either they take ages to dry (and still my manicure gets ruined after ages of drying) or they chip the next day and also get streaky when applied. Not good. My favourite nailpolish is Nails Inc because it dries quickly and does not chip the next day. South Molton St is my all time favourite for natural nails: sheer, no streaking and like make-up for my nails becuase it always makes them look better straight away.


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_so you find Orly is long wearing???
what base coat and top coat are you using with the Orly?
i find that china glaze chips like crazy on me, i've tried everything to prevernt CG chipping._

 
I use Nailtique formula 2 as a base coat and OPI Rapidry for top coat. I had Country Club Khaki on my nails for a week with minimal chipping at the very tip of my fingers... 

A lot of people complain that China Glaze chips easily but I never had a serious problem when I used it with with a decent top and base coat. In fact I have China Glaze Recycle on my hands for 6 1/2 days. There's very VERY little chipping (of catgut fiber thinness) on 3 nails, but everything else is tip top.


----------



## Honey xOo (Nov 9, 2009)

I love China Glaze the most! Their shades are always so hot and they last/look really professional. I love Rainbow the most, it looks like bubbles to me


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 9, 2009)

OPI's new formula is shit... At our spa we have like 5 passions and they all look different because OPI is trying to change their formula, and in turn is screwing us over.  They are a good polish brand, I say definitely better than MAC and China Glaze.. But the best I've come across is polish from the Lippmann Collection.  My fave OPI colours are Princesses Rule!, Otherwise Engaged, Russian Navy, Royal Raja Ruby and Ate Berries in the Canaries.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 9, 2009)

And yes, MAC and China Glaze chip so bad for me :S:S It's annoying.  I've had Sally Hansen polishes better than those two brands!!  I think OPI has so much good rep because they advertise so much.. Honestly though they aren't anything too special, people just think they are because it's most of what they've tried .  I just wish their formula went back to normal so all the colours were normal again!


----------



## blondegirl (Nov 9, 2009)

does anyone else love zoya?
i find they are the longest wearing for me if i use the color lock system


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_does anyone else love zoya?
i find they are the longest wearing for me if i use the color lock system_

 

Zoya is my new addictions. They have a very nice color selection and they do last a long time. I just tried OPI for the first time yesterday and it's already chipped really bad.


----------



## blondegirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Zoya is my new addictions. They have a very nice color selection and they do last a long time. I just tried OPI for the first time yesterday and it's already chipped really bad._

 
zoya is great isnt it!!!
ita so long wearing. i use the color lock system.
its so expensive here in australia so i have it sent from the USA as its much cheaper!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

i've never tried zoya... it's not in the uk and i haven't sene it on transdesign either


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i've never tried zoya... it's not in the uk and i haven't sene it on transdesign either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have one ZOYA - Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous pink!! You can order them here:

eBay Shop - maiandjays superstore: Wir verkaufen OPI Classics Single Polish, Essie Polishes Lotions Deals, Sephora by OPI Polish.


----------



## XxXxX (Nov 23, 2009)

Opi!!!!


----------



## me2uaiorangi (Jun 19, 2012)

I Love OPI im totally addicted to them, Im just trying out China Glaze waiting for my 1st purchased bottles to arrive, i love their colors thou they have more range. OPI all the way their formula is awesome and dries quick  never tried Mac polish :/.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2012)

O.P.I is not bad but most polishes don't wear very long. ( very pretty colours though ), Essie is very good, I never tried China Glaze or M.A.C. I've ordered a Zoya and a Orly nail polish, along with 4 Essie ones, otherwise I love Nars polishes, they wear very long and colours are great. I intend to order some Deborah Lippmann polishes soon ( across the Universe, mermaid's dream )


----------



## Kenz90 (Aug 14, 2012)

If  you need a nail polish to dry faster, pour Ice cold water in a bucket or cup and as soon as you're finished painting your nails, but then directly in the ice cold water, leave them there for a couple seconds and voila! Instantly dry Nails


----------



## Kenz90 (Aug 14, 2012)

I prefer China Glaze to O.P.I. China Glaze has amazing selection for colors and their Christmas packages are Amazing . They also do have longer lasting polishes. There's more I can say but I'll keep it simple. Opi I will buy if I absolutely love their colors, although I don't feel they switch it up. Their collections with celebrities are the only change up it really is


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm going through a major Zoya phase, plus I joined the OPI bandwagon pretty late... And MAC, I love.. but they're so over priced... If it's a really unique color I'm in, if not. Meh. I do swear by the MAC top coat though.


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 4, 2012)

I love OPI and Essie.  Never tried MAC but I haven't heard good things.  I used China Glaze a long time ago and I thought it was fine.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 24, 2012)

I love OPI and Essie.  Illamasqua is probably my favorite brand of all time with Butter London running a close 2nd. And of course Nfu-Oh gets a shout-out for their incredible flakies.  China Glaze is a solid brand.  MAC is crap.  Its formula is the worst.  Revlon & Wet-n-Wild are better.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2012)

Curly1908 said:


> I love OPI and Essie.  Illamasqua is probably my favorite brand of all time with Butter London running a close 2nd. And of course Nfu-Oh gets a shout-out for their incredible flakies.  China Glaze is a solid brand.  MAC is crap.  Its formula is the worst.  Revlon & Wet-n-Wild are better.


  	MAC is also at the bottom of my list. You would think at that price point it should be much much better!


----------



## liba (Jan 23, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC is also at the bottom of my list. You would think at that price point it should be much much better!


  	MAC has improved drastically this past year. I still only buy when there's a truly unique color (which happens a couple times a year, give or take) but at least now I don't need to struggle with difficult application for a great color anymore. In that price range, I'm getting tired of Deborah Lippman and I've had really bad luck with Butter - like awful awful awful, thick and bubbly.

  	China Glaze is coming out with much better colors and textures than ever, so it's my #1. OPI's color range is a little too flat for me, although they do have some doozies every now and then. I love Orly for staying power and some truly unique colors, but they're hard to get locally and don't have a lot of releases. I'd love to try Zoya, but also quite hard to find in person.


----------



## stephjhawk (May 7, 2013)

I am having the exact problem currently. Twice in the past week I have painted my nails with super bright pretty china glaze colors and the next day I have chips!!! I have a huge nail polish collection consisting mostly of OPI with Essie and a few China glaze thrown in there.. Currently my absolutely favorite nail polish is JULEP! look for it at www.julep.com!!! I can keep this stuff on chip free for 2 weeks easy! It is amazing.. kind of pricey but worth it to me definitely!!!


----------



## liba (May 7, 2013)

stephjhawk said:


> I am having the exact problem currently. Twice in the past week I have painted my nails with super bright pretty china glaze colors and the next day I have chips!!! I have a huge nail polish collection consisting mostly of OPI with Essie and a few China glaze thrown in there.. Currently my absolutely favorite nail polish is JULEP! look for it at www.julep.com!!! I can keep this stuff on chip free for 2 weeks easy! It is amazing.. kind of pricey but worth it to me definitely!!!


  	Most CG colors wear very well on me. Some of the very white based ones take forever to dry, though and easily scuff long after you'd think they'd be all dry. I find most recent CGs really easy to get nice thin layers and look perfect with 2 layers. I find that any polish I need 3 layers for is going to chip, dent and do other bad things.


----------

